# 4th Annual Toys for Tots car show/track day sponsored by Focus Auto Sales



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

4th Annual Toys for Tots car show/track day sponsored by Focus Auto Sales

When: Sunday, December 2nd, 2007
Where: California Speedway, 9300 Cherry Avenue, Fontana, CA 92335
What: Bring an unwrapped toy worth at least $10

Here’s what’s going on that day besides the toy drive:

•	Autocross
•	Track your car on the 2.5 mile infield/outfield circuit
•	Car show with judging and awards
•	Jumper and inflatable games for the kids
•	Slot car and RC drift club

Its also the Nissan Performance Festival that day.

For car show/autocross/track registration and more information please go to Team Transport Presents: The Toys for Tots Charity Car Show. 

I hope you guys can make it. Its another great cause and fun event.

Toys will be collected by members of the US Marine Corp. and then distributed to the less fortunate in our community.

Register today since the deadline is approaching fast.

Sincerely,

Jacko L.
Focus Auto Sales


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a friendly reminder for the "Toys for Tots" toy drive.

Team Transport Presents: The Toys for Tots Charity Car Show

Its this Sunday, 10am-5pm.

Bring a new, unwrapped toy worth $10 or more.

Here's what's going on:

• Autocross
• Track your car on the 2.5 mile infield/outfield circuit
• Car show with judging and awards
• Santa Claus, 93.1 Jack FM, family fun zone with jumper and inflatable games for the kids


California Speedway
9300 Cherry Avenue
Fontana, CA 92335

See everyone there.

Thanks,

Jacko


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone that contributed and came out to support the cause.

A U-haul truck full of toys were donated. So, we all made it possible for many under privileged children to have a wonderful Xmas this year. Great job everyone.


----------

